

Ask HN: Help with our UI - ariellescott

We've tried a few different times, &#38; still trying to get it right. Would love your thoughts on the UI of the "my feeds" section at http://genjuice.com.
======
kls
For me personally I like vertical feeds arranged in rows, it helps to visually
separate the items in peoples minds. There is long standing association with
row = new item, column = data for row item. This goes back even further than
computers and into pure mathematics, so it is culturally engrained. Honestly
even if you made each box an banner image style rectangle that took up the
three positions and kept it the same height, i would probably be more usable
that current form. In saying that, design wise it does look nice, but you are
going against some pretty engrained HCI and Human Factors.

~~~
ariellescott
I admit we have not considered the idea of one image per row, and it's
definitely worth testing because it gives each content item more space for a
stronger excerpt. Thanks for this!

